# Coding Evacuation of abdominal wall hematoma



## Mklaubauf (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,
My physician evacuated an abdominal wall hematoma through a left paramedian incision.   A blake drain was placed through a separate stab incision and placed in the subfascial location and anchored into position.   The abdominal wall fascia was reapproximated with sutures.

I am not find a code for this, does anyone have an ideas.  Right now I'm thinking I should use an unlisted code 49329.

Any thoughts, please
Marci


----------



## sfeazel (Jul 12, 2016)

*Cpc*

what about 20005.  If your Doctor isn't entering peritoneal space..

Sarah CPC


----------

